# Veho - Pebble smartstick charger for Fire HD?



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

I got a Groupon deal for a Pebble Smartstick charger for our Fire HD.  Does this sound okay for using on it?  I didn't think to check the specs to make sure it was compatible.  It does have the charger adapter, so I know I can plug it into the device.

It shows its output voltage as 5v/500mA.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That seems really low to me.  My brain's a bit mushy just now but I make that to be 2.5 Watts.  The Power Fast charger that amazon sells is 9 W and the regular Kindle charge is 4.5. 

No reason it wouldn't work, just probably be really slow.  Don't know if that would negatively impact the device or battery.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My brain is always mushy when it comes to those kinds of computations. That's why I left it for you, Ann.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My brain is always mushy when it comes to those kinds of computations. That's why I left it for you, Ann.
> 
> 
> Betsy


I think we should send up the "Morf Signal". He'll know, for sure!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I copied this from the Fire FAQ here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91485.msg2055803.html#msg2055803

Be aware, though, that depending upon your Kindle model, it may take a long time to charge if the current is only 500mA. Amazon state http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201002760 that a Kindle Fire will take over 10 hours to charge from a 500mA supply, whereas it will charge in 3.6 hours from it's preferred charger (which I believe is 1.8A).


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I was looking at this, too, and passed on it due to the output. 500mah is good for older phones, but takes forever to charge newer devices and tablets. I have to turn off my PlayBook to get it to start charging with a 500mah charger. 

It is definitely better to look for a battery pack with at least 1800mah. Lots of the neat ones are rated at 2100mah.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

very slowwww, good for charging over night tough I guess!


----------

